# Riverhawk is back!!!!!!



## My_little_skiff (Jun 2, 2009)

Check out there latest model.
Pricing to follow.
B-72 Osprey

Tiller Steer, Center Console, or Side Console 

  
SPECIFICATIONS

LENGTH            16' 3" 

BEAM                72 "   (74" including rub rail)   

DRAFT               5 " - 6 " 

TRANSOM         20"    (5' wide)

                          long shaft (20") outboard motor 

WEIGHT            395 lbs. (approx.)

CAPACITY          3 persons or 750 lbs. 

                          950 lbs. persons, motors, gear 

H.P. RATING     15 hp - 50 hp

                          50 hp - remote steer

                          40 hp - tiller steer 

                          25 hp recommended 

All-composite construction.

  
STANDARD FEATURES

Tiller steering

Large elevated front composite casting deck 

Front deck storage compartment/fish box: 

One large fishbox/storage:  42 gallons - or - 
Two smaller fishboxes/storage - 23 gallons each 
Flat composite center deck 

6 Under-gunwale rod tubes (3 per side) 

Huge elevated composite rear casting/poling deck

2 Rear deck storage compartments:

23 gallons - used as dry storage or 
20 gallons - used as aerated live well 
Under-rear-deck fuel & battery stowage 

3-Switch Electrical Fuse Panel

500 gph bilge pump

OPTIONS

Center Console wtih or w/o helm

Sport Center Console with or w/o helm 

Ultra-Compact Pedestal Steering System with or w/o helm 

Side console with or w/o helm 

Kevlar Hull

Navigation lights

Shark Eye lights

Aerator pump

Bow trolling motor mount 

Trolling motor wiring harness & connectors 

Poling platform

Front Deck Casting platform

Smart-Tabs® Trim tabs 

COLORS

Standard colors (WHITE, OLIVE, GREEN, or TAN)

Camouflage (BROWN OR OLIVE) 

Custom Colors (see our custom color chart) 


For a "small" boat, the new River Hawk B-72 Osprey is truly HUGE!

Check out the size of these decks!

Even more stable than our famous B-60 models (I know it's hard to imagine); increased planing surface so you can get the Osprey on plane with a 15 HP outboard, run nicely with a 25 HP outboard, or install a 40 HP or 50 HP for longer runs and more speed. 


Tiller steer standard - or order yours with a center console!


----------



## My_little_skiff (Jun 2, 2009)

Another pic and there web site link.
www.riverhawkboats.com


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

[edit]Please contact a moderator for assistance.[/edit]


----------



## My_little_skiff (Jun 2, 2009)

I have no affilation with riverhawk and possibly other users might be interested in this skiff. What skiff do you own aarronshore?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have no affilation with riverhawk


Thank you posting. Please note folks get a little concerned when new members enter forums and goes right off the bat posting direct C&P (copy and paste) posts from manufactures. Especially when it's a new product. In time these posters are typically proven to be innocent folks just posting what have seen or outright shills trying to hide their participation with a manufacture. 

We look forward to your continued participation here at microskiff.com as we are open to ALL manufactures of skiffs and boats. We love them all. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> What skiff do you own aarronshore?


This isnt about me.


----------



## worknprogress (Apr 27, 2009)

wow its a Fat Gheenoe basically...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool! Maybe we'll get a chance to see it 
in person at this years Riverhawk Rally! ;D


----------



## irlshallow (Oct 16, 2008)

Kirstie Alley edition....


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> wow its a Fat Gheenoe basically...



nope. gheenoe>riverhawk


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I know Riverhawk has splashed Gheenoe's before, but that one does look pretty nice. With some wide gunnels, and it'll be really nice. I just expect it to be really pricey.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Any movement in towards their own designs is a welcome change. Most interesting to me on this new hull is the traditional outward rising gunnels. That's the opposite of the prior copied boats.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like they splashed an old out dated Hobie hull.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Someone has to say it:

LOOKS TIPPY ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Someone has to say it:
> 
> LOOKS TIPPY  ;D



LOL  [smiley=titanic.gif]

Looking forward to more info. 

Cheers


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

at least they got rid of that * console.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

> at least they got rid of that * console.


Global Moderator


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

actually - that console is still on the bayhawk - "not that there's anything wrong with that":

http://www.riverhawkboats.com/bayhawkphotos.htm

The console on the Osprey looks just the way a console ought to...

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > at least they got rid of that * console.
> 
> 
> Global Moderator


Thanks for the reminder. :-[

Sorry for any offense to anybody.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

No offense here


----------

